# Another Plane Missing in SE Asia



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2014)

I wonder if they'll find this one . . . 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/27/world/asia/airasia-missing-plane/


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2014)

It's amazing to me in this day and age where you can pinpoint a target to within 5' from thousands of miles away, but you lose a plane?!?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 28, 2014)

It's not lost. It just isn't where they thought they put it 

Seriously though, I'm not keen of flying any of the airlines on that side of the world these days....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 28, 2014)

There's something bigger going on here with these "lost planes." If you look the the track record of unassisted plane failures, the probability of this type of thing happening multiple times within a short period of time in the same region at that is astronomically low. I have a feeling we won't be hearing the last about these planes.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have to agree- They can find my truck anywhere it goes and they cannot find where a damn how many million$$$? plane is or went down..... When I locked my keys in my old truck they knew I was touching it............


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Seriously though, I'm not keen of flying any of the airlines on that side of the world these days....



I'm not keen on flying any airline anywhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 29, 2014)

Last time I flew we were treated like cattle riding in a cattle car. I'll pass on the flying. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks like they found it. Well, debris and bodies floating around. AirAsia is having bad luck lately. Another of their planes just slid off a runway in the Philippines into the mud and the passengers had to do an emergency egress down the inflatable slides. It took 30 minutes because the stewardesses were charging each passenger a EAPRF (emergency amusement park ride fee) before they were allowed to exit the stricken aircraft.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Dec 30, 2014)

I got the wife a holiday for christmas, she flies air Malaysia to Australia to swim with the great white dolphins, Im sure going to miss her when she's gone.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2014)

You couldn't pay enough money to fly Air Malaysia. Hope she gets there and back safely. I never heard of a great white dolphin before.


----------

